# Franklin



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

What program do you use?


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> What program do you use?


I use Gimp.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work, i'm digging it..


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

PanicDisorder said:


> I use Gimp.


It's good to know I have the potential to pull something like that off. I downloaded Gimp last night, and I've been having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah it's exactly like photoshop so you don't have to spend all that money. The only thing I have a problem with is there are a limited amount of tutorials. Most of them are hard as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like your concept, Im not sure if Gimp gives you a transparency option on layers but if it does I'd recomend playing with that to smooth everthing out and help blend it together


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll try transparacy of my C4Ds on my next sig.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been working for the past 30-minutes or so on my new avatar. I stole the signature from another picture, and put it on the current picture.

I'm proud, I want to brag.


----------

